# Dwarf Gourami and Angelfish?



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! I recently won an adorable little angel as a LFS event and he's taken to my tank wonderfully! I have a 55 heavily planted (fake sadly) with some mollies, platies, and a few swordtails. I have a good batch of babies heading to the store soon. I also have 2 oto cats, a red tail shark I also won, and a few species of corys (lost some to a combo fungal bacteria nuke so numbers are a lil off but I find them all together at times.) I also have a few shrimp here and there. I have an Aqua clear 70 and 30 on the tank. I'm interested in getting one dwarf gourami but heard mixed results on this. Seems everything I read spoke of angel pairs. I want happy fish and don't want any fighting. Would singles get along? I've never had an angel before so I don't want anything to happen to the lil guy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on the angelfish and the gourami. I have an angel who is mean as a snake to other angels, yet lives happily with a group of lady bettas. You can try them out for sure, and just have a tank as a backup for the gourami.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I have had mixed results as well. I found that the opaline gourami's did not mix well with each other as a pair (both ended up being males and had to be separated). The 2 angles in the tank would constantly run the gourami around whenever it was feeding time. I also have a pink kissing gourami which has never had any problems with any fish. Even my rainbow shark who tends to harass many fish from time to time has never once gone after the kissing gourami. I think it'll depend on whether the other fish consider your gourami (or angel) to be a competitor for food and space. 

Also, it may depend how big the angel is when you add the gourami (or vice versa).


----------

